
Estimating G+ User Activity - PanMan
https://ello.co/dredmorbius/post/nAya9WqdemIoVuVWVOYQUQ
======
DominikD
According to Google [1] "300 million people active in just the stream" which
means that either: 1) author is wrong, 2) Google is considering the fact of
being logged into G+ and, say, using Google search counts, or 3) 98% of
activity is made private.

I bet it's a mix of all three with emphasis on something 2-ish. ;]

[1] [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/google-hangouts-
and-p...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/google-hangouts-and-photos-
save-some.html)

